# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Armin Van Buuren Në Shqipëri !!!!

## BlooD_VenoM

Vërtetë temë për nga ato titujt: *E PABESUESHME POR E VËRTETË !!!*

*Armin van Buuren* do të performojë live në datën *14 Tetor 2011*,në stadiumin *Qemal Stafa.*
Mbërritjen dhe koncertin e tij e organizon e përhershmja *Havana Beach Club.*

Havana Sun Fest,event i cili parvjet solli në Dhërmi, Tiësto-n ,edhe vjet Paul van Dyk,sivjet u përfol që të binte Above & Beyond,por nuk u konfirmua asnjëherë nga Havana,ndërsa tani,u bë publike.... ARMIN VAN BUUREN do të japë koncert në Tiranë,falë Havana Sun Fest.

Konfirmimi është bërë nga të dy palët.

*Konfirmimi nga ana e Armin van Buuren.*

*Konfirmimi nga ana e Havan Beach Club.*



http://www.facebook.com/HAVANA.EVENTS
Akoma nuk ka info për biletën dhe vëndet e shitjes.

----------


## prizrenasi_30

DJ numer 1 ne bote! Shume do te deshiroja te shkoj ta shoh!

----------


## yeahyeahs

WOAH ! Fantasik ky lajm ! Jam fans i madh i tij dhe ASOT !

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> WOAH ! Fantasik ky lajm ! Jam fans i madh i tij dhe ASOT !


edhe une por mendoj se bileta do te kushtoje se paku 50  prandaj nuk kam mundesi te shkoj ta shoh.

gjithashtu ne tetor fillojne ligjeratat ne fakultet dhe do te jem i zene.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> edhe une por mendoj se bileta do te kushtoje se paku 50  prandaj nuk kam mundesi te shkoj ta shoh.
> 
> gjithashtu ne tetor fillojne ligjeratat ne fakultet dhe do te jem i zene.


Po jo mor ti se nuk do kushtoje 50 bileta jo... Te Tiesto parvet ishte 25.000 leke te vjetrA,ose 20 ! Ca eshte kjo 50 ?!

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Shikojeni cfar atmosfere krijon Armini ne performancat e tij!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Sipas faqjes zyrtare të Havana Beach Club,informacionet përfundimtare për biletat do të jepen këtë javë.

Mos e humbisni eventin se është gjë e rrallë,të paktën për adhuruesit e muzikës _Trance_.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ka filluar shitja e biletave per eventin e Armin van Buuren ne Shqiperi.
Cmimi eshte 20.000 leke (te vjetra) ose 15 Euro.

Biletat mund te gjenden ne cdo dyqan Adidas dhe DigitAlb ne Tirane.

_Support djs: SUNNERY JAMES & RYAN MARCIANO

Warm up : AD DISHA
_

Per rezervime,informacion,dhe bileta VIP kontaktoni me poshte;

0672041982-- 0672044888-- 0695517011

http://www.havana-events.c​om/
https://www.facebook.com/H​AVANA.EVENTS
http://www.sj-rm.com/
http://www.arminvanbuuren.​com/

----------


## USA NR1

me qene me qiftelia apo Andre Rieu,mendoja ndoshta te shkoja per me drita me ngjyre, me i prish edhe syte as qe mendoj,po ky Armin van Buuren asgje nuk po ben ne vend po rri dhe po kercen pa lidhje  :buzeqeshje:  :Lulja3:

----------


## shigjeta

Si nuk e dhane cik me shpejt, do e kisha marr me qejf bileten. Na sillni ndonje foto, kush do shkoj...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Edhe ti Usa,gjete te kush të vesh,te ai i rrjedhuri Rieu,që për mendimin tim është një zero me xhufkë. Është ai Yanni,ai greku,të shkund qimet kur e dëgjon. Shiko se ka bërë një koncert në Indi,të luan tepeleku.

Shigjeta,nuk kanë mbaruar biletat,aty i ke  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

-6 ditë dhe Flakëëëëëëëëëëëëëëë

----------


## shigjeta

> Edhe ti Usa,gjete te kush të vesh,te ai i rrjedhuri Rieu,që për mendimin tim është një zero me xhufkë. Është ai Yanni,ai greku,të shkund qimet kur e dëgjon. Shiko se ka bërë një koncert në Indi,të luan tepeleku.
> 
> Shigjeta,nuk kanë mbaruar biletat,aty i ke .


Nuk eshte problemi tek bileta, se me bilete pa bilete, po m'u mbush mendja do hyj  :perqeshje: . Problemi eshte pushimet, te ishte ose çik me shpejt, o çik me vone...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Nuk eshte problemi tek bileta, se me bilete pa bilete, po m'u mbush mendja do hyj . Problemi eshte pushimet, te ishte ose çik me shpejt, o çik me vone...


Nuk e kuptoj se si u ka shpëtuar organizatorëve dhe vet Van Buuren të konsultoheshin me ty përpara caktimit të datës së koncertit  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## shigjeta

> Nuk e kuptoj se si u ka shpëtuar organizatorëve dhe vet Van Buuren të konsultoheshin me ty përpara caktimit të datës së koncertit .


E pafalshme. Si nuk hyre çik mik ti  :perqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> E pafalshme. Si nuk hyre çik mik ti


Po ç'mik leshi,tani më thua ? TË më kishe thënë më para e rregulloja këtë gjë :P.

Të përshëndes.

----------


## Linda5

> Ka filluar shitja e biletave per eventin e Armin van Buuren ne Shqiperi.
> Cmimi eshte 20.000 leke (te vjetra) ose 15 Euro.
> 
> Biletat mund te gjenden ne cdo dyqan Adidas dhe DigitAlb ne Tirane.
> 
> _Support djs: SUNNERY JAMES & RYAN MARCIANO
> 
> Warm up : AD DISHA
> _
> ...


Kush nga kto,eshte numri jot? :ngerdheshje: 

Te dua ne rresht te pare,vetem kujdes,se mos te vjen ndonji si puna e Çilit aty afer,dhe me humbet ,e ste shikoj dot :perqeshje: 

Blood,kalofsh bukur ate dite,dhe diten tjeter ec e na trego si kalove: )

Do kisha deshire te isha kur dha koncert Don Omar,por fatkeqsisht,nuk na u perputhen datat ne Shqiperi :perqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Kush nga kto,eshte numri jot?: D
> 
> Te dua ne rresht te pare,vetem kujdes,se mos te vjen ndonji si puna e Çilit aty afer,dhe me humbet ,e ste shikoj dot
> 
> Blood,kalofsh bukur ate dite,dhe diten tjeter ec e na trego si kalove: )
> 
> Do kisha deshire te isha kur dha koncert Don Omar,por fatkeqsisht,nuk na u perputhen datat ne Shqiperi


Nr tim ta jap në privat  :ngerdheshje: .
Nuk do rri në rresht të parë jo,do iki te tavolinat vip se mos ngjitem me ndonjë me lek atje ,të më mbajë me të mira materiale mqs doli dhe iPhone 4S : P !!!

Don Gomari më thanë që e kishte djegur,unë nuk vajta dot.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Më shumë info rreth biletave (VIP)

4 bileta vip,* 12.000 lekë (të reja)* + 1 Tavolinë ,*15.000 lekë (të reja)* = *27.000 lekë (të reja).*

_Nqs prenotohet tavolina,brënda në çmim është përfshirë edhe një shishe Vodka ose Champagne,zgjedhja është sipas dëshirës._

----------


## Linda5

> *Nr tim ta jap në privat* : D.
> Nuk do rri në rresht të parë jo,do iki te tavolinat vip se mos ngjitem me ndonjë me lek atje ,të më mbajë me të mira materiale mqs doli dhe iPhone 4S : P !!!
> 
> Don Gomari më thanë që e kishte djegur,unë nuk vajta dot.


Se vej ne diskutim :ngerdheshje: 

Po ti je VIP vet :buzeqeshje: 

Vetem kujdes amon,se mos te njiten,dhe jo ti njitesh :perqeshje:  

Po ky,a thua do e djegi ?

----------

